
Coronavirus is now the 3rd leading cause of death in U.S. - sahin-boydas
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-8177481/Coronavirus-leading-cause-death-doctors-say.html
======
phillipseamore
Well, deaths attributed to C-19 should also decrease other deaths (i.e. total
deaths should be equal or more, but other causes should decrease). This is not
a 100% add-on.

~~~
jmiskovic
It's more complicated. The lockdown has slowed down spread of other diseases
and lowered traffic causalities. On the other hand normally treatable
conditions are not getting the required attention. It is impossible to get
clear picture of whole effect on death statistics.

------
sschueller
"About 647,000 Americans die from heart disease each year" [1]

So even if 200k die from COVID19 it is a long way away from heart disease.

[1]
[https://www.cdc.gov/heartdisease/facts.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/heartdisease/facts.htm)

------
mgh2
It will become the 1st in a short while

~~~
verdverm
For a short while.

Do you know how many fatalities it would take to meaningfully move the CDR for
a year or even month?

Do you think CDR will be lower next year because we will eventually get back
to average?

~~~
kian
7500 per day is roughly the death rate of the country as a whole. We're less
than 4 doubling periods from that.

~~~
lurquer
I'd like to see what the current daily number of deaths is for US. UK has a
good current weekly tally. Can't find anything similar for US.

It would be helpful to determine the amount of overlap. That is, there has
been a precipitous drop in pneumonia deaths since January. (That stat is
tallied at CDC on a weekly basis.) how many of those have been recatagorized
as covid deaths?

~~~
credit_guy
This is what I use:

[https://www.bing.com/covid/local/unitedstates](https://www.bing.com/covid/local/unitedstates)

As of now (4/4, 4pm EST) I can see 1376 fatalities in the last day, and a
total of 8283.

~~~
lurquer
No, I mean daily US deaths from ALL causes.

~~~
verdverm
It's roughly 7500 daily in the US. another way is the Ave global CDR
calculated at the mid point of the year.

1.8% Birth 0.8% Death

~360M * 0.008

